
The Death of the PC - Slashed
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/1228/technology-virtualization-vmware-wyse.html
======
joss82
I remember my first internship. That was in 2001 and we were already talking
about how great thin clients were.

Don't forget that in most cases they are _still_ more expensive than regular
PC (eeebox at 250 bucks comes to mind). Because you need to have big terminal
servers. And Wyse terminals don't come cheap.

